# The Brew Boys From Sa



## sinkas (4/7/08)

Hi all,
I just purchased some beer from a group called The Brew Boys, Regency Road, Regency Park, SA

They dont appear on Ratebeer, and they must be located close to coopers brewery, possibly a artisanal arm of coopers?

Beers:
Stellar Belgian Ale
Hoes Garden HAlf Wit ale
Maiden Ale (an APA?)

Anyone know them?


----------



## Jazman (4/7/08)

i reckon it could be the regency tafe brewery


----------



## Aaron (4/7/08)

Jazman said:


> i reckon it could be the regency tafe brewery


Likely some contract brewing they are doing is my bet.


----------



## Wasabi (4/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> I just purchased some beer from a group called The Brew Boys, Regency Road, Regency Park, SA
> 
> They dont appear on Ratebeer, and they must be located close to coopers brewery, possibly a artisanal arm of coopers?
> ...



Sounds a lot like the guys at Regency TAFE to me. They basically lease the brewery off the TAFE and then contract brew for people while making a few of their own.

One of the brewers is the ex brewer from Port Dock, while the other is a brewing consultant and VERY respected member of the brewing world. He judges for us in the Beer Awards and has done brewery time in the US and Europe.

Well, thats if it is coming out of the TAFE. I'll drop the TAFE guys a line and find out if they are calling themselves the Brew Boys.


----------



## Aaron (4/7/08)

Wasabi said:


> Well, thats if it is coming out of the TAFE. I'll drop the TAFE guys a line and find out if they are calling themselves the Brew Boys.


Simon and Stephen are good guys. I think we would have heard a bit more if it was their own brand. I haven't spoken to them since the Beer magazine launch in Adelaide though.


----------



## Wasabi (4/7/08)

Aaron said:


> Simon and Stephen are good guys. I think we would have heard a bit more if it was their own brand. I haven't spoken to them since the Beer magazine launch in Adelaide though.



Yeah, but last time I spoke to Simon (April) he was muttering on about some new big secret thing they were up to, "but I can't say anything about it just now".


----------



## spog (4/7/08)

try www.brewboys.biz .....cheers.....spog.........


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> I just purchased some beer from a group called The Brew Boys, Regency Road, Regency Park, SA
> 
> They dont appear on Ratebeer, and they must be located close to coopers brewery, possibly a artisanal arm of coopers?
> ...


so how was the beer????


----------



## Kai (5/7/08)

Yes, how's the beer? Good to hear the Regency brewery is up and running.


----------



## brendanos (7/7/08)

I've just seen these arrive around town too. I'm interested, and will try them eventually, but with the Stellar clocking around $25 a pop I hope it's all that! Also curious to see if the naming attracts any sort of legal action....


----------



## sinkas (8/7/08)

Sorry havent quaffed/guzzled/imbibed these yet, a bit to chilly for wit bier, I tried the 3 Ravens wit the other night, and have lost all interest in the style for now for the sake of my poor tastebuds..


----------



## brendanos (8/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Sorry havent quaffed/guzzled/imbibed these yet, a bit to chilly for wit bier, I tried the 3 Ravens wit the other night, and have lost all interest in the style for now for the sake of my poor tastebuds..



I wasn't sure if it was my taste buds or an Australian theme, but the 3 Ravens tasted rather similar to the Cowaramup Hefeweizen and Bootleg's seasonal Hefeweizen. All very... tropical fruit yoghurt. Could be what they're going for, but not particularly my kind of wheat beer. Having said that though, I got very similar character out of Unibroue's latest special release, 17, which was both perplexing and mildly frightening. Maybe the flu I've been lugging around for a few weeks is playing tricks on my tastebuds perception of wheat flavours, though everything else seems to taste normal.


----------



## Wasabi (11/7/08)

Ok,

Just to confirm, I got this from Stephen today.


-------------------------------------------------
Gday Bradford,

Following up from an email printed for Simon Sellick. Long grapevine!

Yes, We are brewboys. We have both had that nickname in the past.

Yes we Made Maiden Ale, Hoes Garden, Stellar and Seeing Double.

We are wholesaling around SA, and retailing direct from our website;

www.brewboys.biz

Check it out, still under construction.
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## sinkas (11/7/08)

The beers sound promising, 

looking forward to trying the wee heavy and ace of spades


----------



## Timmsy (11/7/08)

will have to have a gander to see if i can find these around here in Adelaide. Do any1 know where to get them?


----------



## RussTaylor (11/7/08)

Timmsy said:


> will have to have a gander to see if i can find these around here in Adelaide. Do any1 know where to get them?



It's on their website - http://www.brewboys.biz

Order by the case from their website or try them at these locations...

Lipson Street Cafe - Port Adelaide, S.A.
(all varieties in the bottle, in their superb cafe)

The Edinburgh Hotel - Mitcham , S.A.
(Maiden Ale 630mL bottles in restaurant and bars)

Dragonfly Victoria Square , Adelaide , S.A.
(Maiden Ale 630mL bottles in a funky new bar)


----------



## Timmsy (11/7/08)

Cheers. I put in the web page and didnt work and nor in google.


----------



## tdh (11/7/08)

Found the 'seeing double' at the bottlo on Greenhill Road Glenside for $4.50/330ml.
Not a bad beer, maybe a tad dry but am being too picky. 
Lotsa flavour.

tdh


----------



## sinkas (14/7/08)

Tried the Maiden Ale and Hoes Garden

The Maiden Ale is a very good and quaffable APA, with a nice maris otter-esque malty backbone, and refreshing hop character.

The Hoes Garden is a crisp and floury wit, which was quite pleasant.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/7/08)

Heads up for those in Adelaide.

Ace of Spades Stout is on tap at The Earl of Leicester, Parkside.

C&B
TDA


----------



## 3G (24/7/08)

Anyone keen to head round for a pint?


----------



## Adamt (24/7/08)

Sounds like a brilliant excuse for a gastronomically-sized schnitzel and a pint


----------



## tdh (24/7/08)

I'm on my way now.

tdh


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/7/08)

I wish I was on my way there now!  

C&B
TDA


----------



## dj1984 (24/7/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Heads up for those in Adelaide.
> 
> Ace of Spades Stout is on tap at The Earl of Leicester, Parkside.
> 
> ...


i have not been there any good beers???


----------



## Aaron (24/7/08)

I know what I will be doing tomorrow afternoon. Will be there around 1400 at a guess if anyone is keen.


----------



## tdh (24/7/08)

Stout was very fine. Tis good that it aint dry. Shit I'm tired of dry stouts. Was going to shout all the AHB'ers a free beer, no runt in sight!

Aaron, 1400hrs it is, see you then.

tdh


----------



## Frank (25/7/08)

Tried a bottle of Maiden Ale tonight.
$12 for a 630ml at Dragon Fly.
Tasted good easy drinking, I think it will sell well.

Also had the Seeing Double Scotish available, served at room temperature. Will try this one next time.


----------



## Doc (12/8/08)

Willie Simpson has done a write up on these guys in the SMH Good Living suppliment this today.

View attachment BrewBoysBinder1.pdf


Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tanga (7/9/08)

Hot damn! Got to try the Stellar on Friday night. It was stand out. The first half a glass too some getting used to. Very herby notes, apparently cardamon. Once you get used to the taste it is very easy, and nice to drink.

The colour was awesome. A beautiful golden red. Clear too, but there is some yeast left in the bottom of the bottle so careful pouring is a must if you don't like that.

No wonder there aren't any left. I really enjoyed that =).


----------



## RussTaylor (7/9/08)

At the moment, you can find all of their beers except the Wit at Burnside Cellars on Greenhill road.


----------



## Goofinder (10/11/08)

Just noticed in the local paper that the Brewboys will have the Maiden Ale, Berry Wheat and a 'Prospect Pale Ale' on tap at the Prospect Road Food Fashion and Wine Affair this Sunday. I reckon I might just have to wander down for that!


----------



## Aaron (11/11/08)

Goofinder said:


> Just noticed in the local paper that the Brewboys will have the Maiden Ale, Berry Wheat and a 'Prospect Pale Ale' on tap at the Prospect Road Food Fashion and Wine Affair this Sunday. I reckon I might just have to wander down for that!


I'm glad someone reads the local paper. That is stumbling distance for me. See you there.


----------



## Timmsy (11/11/08)

Well im keen as mustard to try these guys brew so i will pop down and make an apperance myself on Sunday. Only 5mins away


----------



## raven19 (11/11/08)

I can confirm they make some great beers.
A mate and I attended the TAFE mashing course a few months ago - and now I've been hooked on AG since...
We made 4 different AG beers, and have just received our share of the beers (following TAFE paying the excise).
The four beers we made were Wheat, Pale, Porter and Lager. Some need a bit more bottle conditioning, but all had good flavour, and great body.
Stephen ran the course and is a great bloke!
Cheers.


----------



## himzol (11/11/08)

The "ace of Spades" is a bloody good drop too.


----------



## Rudy (13/11/08)

I noticed a shop on Regency Road, Croydon Park today (#151?), which has a sign saying something about Hand Crafted Ales and Lagers, direct sales and tastings. It looks like it is under construction. Is this a shop front for Brew Boys? Whoever it is it is very close to home!


----------



## Goofinder (13/11/08)

Rudy said:


> I noticed a shop on Regency Road, Croydon Park today (#151?), which has a sign saying something about Hand Crafted Ales and Lagers, direct sales and tastings. It looks like it is under construction. Is this a shop front for Brew Boys? Whoever it is it is very close to home!


Well 151 Regency Rd is listed as their address on the ad in the paper so I reckon it might be.


----------



## Aaron (16/11/08)

Just got back from the Prospect wine and whatever fest. Stopped and spoke to the guys for a while. The Prospect Pale, which was just a blend of a couple of other things, was pretty ordinary. The Maiden was tasting nice. The Raspberry wheat was also on tap but I avoided that.

Some interesting info was that the tasting room will see it's official opening on 6 December at 1800. Big night with things running until late. I can walk there too so will be there for the long haul. Think it will be a big night. See you all there.


----------



## RussTaylor (16/11/08)

Aaron said:


> Some interesting info was that the tasting room will see it's official opening on 6 December at 1800. Big night with things running until late. I can walk there too so will be there for the long haul. Think it will be a big night. See you all there.



Bugger, in Brisbane that weekend.


----------



## Aaron (16/11/08)

RussTaylor said:


> Bugger, in Brisbane that weekend.



I promise to drink your share.


----------



## Aaron (16/11/08)

Couple of photos from today:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncanonical/a...ken/2008/11/16/


----------



## Goofinder (16/11/08)

I had a schooner of each of the beers on tap. The Prospect Pale was ok, nothing special. The Berry Wheat I didn't mind, even though I'm not normally a fan of wheat beers. The 'berryness' wasn't too over the top like some others I've tried. The Maiden Ale was nice, but I reckon it was better in the bottle when I had it a few days ago. Also picked up an 8-pack crate with 2 each of the Maiden Ale, Hoe's Garden, Ace of Spades and Seeing Double.

I asked about the Maiden Ale because I'm thinking of brewing something similar soon, and from memory it was something along these lines:
JW Trad Ale/Maris Otter 50/50 for about 60%
Some Munich
Little bit of Crystal
Reasonable amount of Carared
Carafa? (not sure)

Bittered with Pacific Gem
B Saaz in the hopback


----------



## indica86 (21/10/13)

Had quite a few Maiden Ales when in Adelaide recently.
Very nice drop that.


----------

